# I fired my assistant



## pdqdl (Dec 5, 2008)

Yesterday, I posted this in another thread:



pdqdl said:


> Speaking of firing people, it looks like I need to fire my office assistant. Every single day I have to ask her "How long have you been working here?" when she cannot figure out some simple task on the computer.
> 
> She only worked two days last week. Absent today, she wanted me to bail her out of jail (that's another whole story!). She told me she needed $200 over the phone, but it turned into $550 before she got out of jail. Strangely enough, even her own father won't bail her out of jail. _I wonder what that should be telling me?_
> 
> ...



After promising to come to work today, she called me around 11:00 am, asking if there was any point in coming to work. I told her _*"not at this point"*_.

Ok. I give them work, I don't pay too bad, I treat people well. I NEVER call people names, and I am seldom rude or domineering. After bailing an employee out of jail, wouldn't you think they could come to work the next day ?

Doesn't the downturn in the economy and the rise in unemployment mean SOMETHING?


----------



## lxt (Dec 5, 2008)

pdqdl said:


> Doesn't the downturn in the economy and the rise in unemployment mean SOMETHING?




Yep!! welfare & public assistance are looking better!!


LXT.................


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Dude I work for a small city that tries to take care of its citizens by hiring them for part time laborers. You would not believe the lazy good for nothing yoyos we have to deal with. There is probably one out of ten that is any good. They are not motivated to find better/fulltime jobs either. Its sad to see whats going on with young and some older people today.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 5, 2008)

sounds like you need to work on your people skills... your are to nice. Use lots of profanity ( especially around women) , growl, grumble, throw things and threaten to fire people evryday.
In this business its good to have people think you are ready to snap and all you need is some joker to push your button.
Put some knuckle prints in the office door and hang a sign on it that says "Don't let this be you!"


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 6, 2008)

I agree with treemandan.
I chase at least one of my guys around with saw atleast once a week.
Crack another over the head with a rake twice a week.
Hire new groundy and go off on them and fire them at least every 
two weeks whether i need them or not.
Kinda keeps my two regular guys in line.
And all this without demeaning them to much.




Gotta Crack That Whip!


----------



## lxt (Dec 6, 2008)

treemandan said:


> sounds like you need to work on your people skills... your are to nice. Use lots of profanity ( especially around women) , growl, grumble, throw things and threaten to fire people evryday.
> In this business its good to have people think you are ready to snap and all you need is some joker to push your button.
> Put some knuckle prints in the office door and hang a sign on it that says "Don't let this be you!"




Heres some reasons why many dont want to enter our trade!!! real professional!! I bet you dont treat the customers this way.....try it & see if they hire you!!! " Well Bi&ch Im gonna Hack that F`er right there, then chip the F outta it Arrgh, Dam.... so when you F`en want me to start? Uhh ? cmon Bi&ch I aint got all F`en day"


----------



## lxt (Dec 6, 2008)

ozarktreeman said:


> I agree with treemandan.
> I chase at least one of my guys around with saw atleast once a week.
> Crack another over the head with a rake twice a week.
> Hire new groundy and go off on them and fire them at least every
> ...




And even more reasons!!!! chase a man with a saw & smack em on the head with a rake......either this is for comedy sake and not serious or you have no biz being in biz.

doing this often will surely have you filing claims with your insurance carrier!! Yeah agent smith.....yep, I said rake jammed down through my truck hood & tires cut with what looks like was done by a chainsaw......disgrundled employee(s) MMmmm now why would you ask me something like that!!

agent smith replies: well the spray bomb writings on the side of the vehicle refering to you as all those wonderful things kinda gives it away!!


LXT.............


----------



## Dadatwins (Dec 6, 2008)

Sad story, I would get my books looked over and make sure there are no more 'mistakes' or 'misplaced funds'. Also locks changed, alarm codes, ect. if she had that kind of access. I don't think she was worried about the arrest, sounds like she may have been up to something else. Good luck.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 6, 2008)

[QUO:sword: TE=lxt;1259124]And even more reasons!!!! chase a man with a saw & smack em on the head with a rake......either this is for comedy sake and not serious or you have no biz being in biz.

doing this often will surely have you filing claims with your insurance carrier!! Yeah agent smith.....yep, I said rake jammed down through my truck hood & tires cut with what looks like was done by a chainsaw......disgrundled employee(s) MMmmm now why would you ask me something like that!!

agent smith replies: well the spray bomb writings on the side of the vehicle refering to you as all those wonderful things kinda gives it away!!


LXT.............[/QUOTE]





Of course LXT,why would you think that serious.
But really in this bus,i have learned that bieng to nice can backfire at times,when it comes to employee,s.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 6, 2008)

lxt said:


> And even more reasons!!!! chase a man with a saw & smack em on the head with a rake......either this is for comedy sake and not serious or you have no biz being in biz.
> 
> doing this often will surely have you filing claims with your insurance carrier!! Yeah agent smith.....yep, I said rake jammed down through my truck hood & tires cut with what looks like was done by a chainsaw......disgrundled employee(s) MMmmm now why would you ask me something like that!!
> 
> ...



No, you have to make sure they really aren't gonna come back. That is the message you have to give them or they WILL steal from you. We are not talking about nice people here anyway. We are talking about people who will ruin you with thier stupidity. 
I know not all deserve this but you have to know when. What the heck can you say to the person who used to have the keys to your empire and now you are bailing out of jail.
Personally, I would have not given her the money but I don't know her and I sure as chit would not be letting someone like that think I was a sap at any point. Any inch I would give would be gaurded like a mint. Besides, I never had to hit anybody to make them go away.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 6, 2008)

i love it when the tuff guy gets his azz whipped.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 6, 2008)

treemandan said:


> sounds like you need to work on your people skills... your are to nice. Use lots of profanity ( especially around women) , growl, grumble, throw things and threaten to fire people evryday.
> In this business its good to have people think you are ready to snap and all you need is some joker to push your button.
> Put some knuckle prints in the office door and hang a sign on it that says "Don't let this be you!"


lmao, ill bet u dont hire any person bigger than u. are u a man or a mouse?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 6, 2008)

lxt said:


> And even more reasons!!!! chase a man with a saw & smack em on the head with a rake......either this is for comedy sake and not serious or you have no biz being in biz.




 


 


Uh, this wasn't exactly subtle! How could you NOT see this was sarcasm?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 6, 2008)

pdqdl said:


> Doesn't the downturn in the economy and the rise in unemployment mean SOMETHING?



It does. My boss is about to dump a nice kid simply because he can get more intelligent people to do the same job.

Driving a van.

The kid shows up, is pleasant to work with, doesn't cause any trouble.

But he's not the sharpest tack in the drawer. He's absolutely FINE for the job. He drives safely, takes good care of the van, no problems at all.

The boss just likes more intelligent people around him. Makes him feel even more superior when he puts them down. :monkey: 

Yes, he can get away with this because of the current economy.

(For those who are wondering about the legality of it, our drivers are all with a temp agency. Easy come, easy go.)


----------



## BC WetCoast (Dec 6, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> It does. My boss is about to dump a nice kid simply because he can get more intelligent people to do the same job.
> 
> Driving a van.
> 
> ...




And people are asking about loyalty to the employer. 


An old adage I once heard, you get the union you deserve.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 6, 2008)

Surely there is no suggestion that unions are the answer?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 6, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Surely there is no suggestion that unions are the answer?



Just ask the Big Three in Detroit.

Oh, and ask their laid-off workers, too.

$78 buck an hour to work on an assembly line, and people wonder why they can't break even?


Yeah, I know, they have management problems TOO, but just look at the number for these companies, or many others that are now bankrupt.

Geese and golden eggs.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 6, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> lmao, ill bet u dont hire any person bigger than u. are u a man or a mouse?


 What does lmao mean?


----------



## fishercat (Dec 7, 2008)

*ummmmmmmmmmmmmm..................*



BlueRidgeMark said:


> Uh, this wasn't exactly subtle! How could you NOT see this was sarcasm?



how do you think Obama got elected? maybe by folks who believe everything they hear and read?


----------



## Wiredp (Dec 7, 2008)

lmao=laughing my ass off


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 7, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> $78 buck an hour to work on an assembly line, and people wonder why they can't break even?



That is a red herring.

The $78/hr is *TOTAL* payroll *COST* divided by total wage earner hours worked. This includes the the cost or retiree benefits too. It id NOT the cost of the individual line worker with seniority.

Not to defend the UAW, they have some benefits that are crazy, like full pay during layoffs???

I just want the arguments to be about apples to apples. Nobody talks about upper management cost/day either.



> But he's not the sharpest tack in the drawer. He's absolutely FINE for the job.



Which is stupid of the bossman. Simple men for simple jobs is the best overall, because they will not have wandering minds.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Dec 7, 2008)

> $78 buck an hour...
> 
> That is a red herring.



Ayup.

The past few months aside (just another in series of historical financial panics/recessions/depressions that occur every 10 years or so in our history), American manufacturing is pretty healthy.

We've been growing at about 1% per year for decades. For all the hand wringing about how our industrial base is declining and what if there is another world war, we produce more steel in the country in 2007 then in WWII or even the 1960s. We can make 40% more steel today then in 1945. 

That doesn't mean there haven't been changes -- despite the significant growth of domestic steel, our imports have also grown from neglible to about 40% of the current market. So we make more AND we import more.

However, while our output has been growing at 1%, our productivity has been improving since the Reagan era at 3% per year. That's not to say Reagan's policies were solely or even predominantly responsible -- you can thank Silicon Valley for those gains. Computer driven automation has fundamentally changed our need for workers.

To cite a local example, Electric Boat is still a major employer in my area, but it is only a fraction of the size it used to be. If Ronald Reagan rose from the grave and declared his intent to build a 600 ship navy once again...EB will never employ more then half the workers they did back in the 1980s. One of my friends used to work as a draftsmen -- that job is gone, replaced largely by computers. Takes only a fraction of the draftsmen today with Computer Aided Design then it did in the days of pen and ink drawings. In another case, EB developed robots that could make welds using stronger electrical arcs then a human could possibly hold -- once they perfected the technology, the Navy increased the spec's on the sub hulls so the quality of welds called for today CAN NOT be made by a human. That's hundreds of high paying, high skill welding jobs that will never, ever return no matter what.

When you're output is growing 1% per year, but it takes you 3% fewer man-hours to produce each unit of output per year...you need to layoff 2% of your workers per year unless you're protected from competitors. Now you take those numbers of needing to layoff 2% per year, and you extend it to a nearly 30 year long streak like we've had with those statistics you get what we have today. It's not China or Mexico stealing American jobs, computers are eliminating them.

People's perception of manufacturing decline are true from a personal perspective -- the jobs are disappearing, but from a big picture perpspective, American industry has been expanding as the jobs disappeared.

This all comes back to that $78 per hour labor cost. If the Big 3 were carrying the same retiree obligations over workforces twice their current size, you're probably talking labor costs more like $50/hour. But instead they're carrying an awful lot of retirees on very few employees because automation allowed them to (eventually) lay off people...so the per hour cost of carrying those old benefits which they had not put money away decades ago to cover goes up.

It's not to hold unions harmless. They've been guilty of the very same bad practices of going after short term gains at the cost of long term stability that the executives have rightfully been accused of. 

Starting, I believe, with the 1987 UAW agreements, they had a "Job Bank" system which said the employers could not lay someone off because of:
-- Efficiency improvements due to automation
-- Outsourcing
-- Efficiency improvements in workflow developed by the company

If someone's job was eliminated for one of those reasons, then the Big 3 would continue paying them full salary and benefits for years to do nothing until a there was a job open for them, they would've been laid off anyway due to declining market share, or a new contract was signed which let the company lay them off. Outsourcing I can see the unions legitimately fighting; but saying you can't lay someone off because you've become more efficient?

So even where you had the Big 3 investing in newer, more efficient plants they couldn't see the cost saving from that right away -- they had to continue paying the workers as if they had never invested in the robots, or simply figured out a more efficient way to work. I really wouldn't doubt that over 20+ years that cost the companies more then $35 Billion that could've been spent in more investments, research, product development, put in the bank, or paid in dividends. The UAW "Jobs Banks" meant there was no way the Big 3 could ever match the efficiency of foreign auto companies building new plants in the U.S. -- they were always at a disadvantage. But management of the Big 3 didn't want the strikes, so we get 20 years on into those contracts and the chickens have come home to roost for both sides.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 7, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> lmao, ill bet u dont hire any person bigger than u. are u a man or a mouse?



Then you would lose. Sometimes I am a mouse, sometimes a man. Sometimes a moutain, sometimes a valley. 
I holler at everybody, its fun.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 7, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if it took 78 bucks an hour to put a man on the feild with a saw in his hand just as well. If fact isn't that what it takes? Something like that?


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 7, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it took 78 bucks an hour to put a man on the feild with a saw in his hand just as well. If fact isn't that what it takes? Something like that?



The truth is 100 ph is near acceptable if highly skilled professional.
I don't see why someone that truly is well versed in a skill is not worth
78 ph! I think the cuts should be made in the management sector. I see
no reason to pay the crooks running these corporations the millions
they steal from the employees or company and shareholders. 
I also feel the employee system set up wrong it should be set up
on incentive wage system if they can safely produce without damaging
stuff they get$. Set the wage their selves by productivity keeping the
reason for lazy water jug gatherers out of the way. It would reward the
ones pulling the weight instead of the b buddies and nephews and cousin
of the done away with CEO! If it were setup this way a boss would not
have much to do as the men would take care of the ones not pulling
weight!


----------



## treemandan (Dec 7, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> The truth is 100 ph is near acceptable if highly skilled professional.
> I don't see why someone that truly is well versed in a skill is not worth
> 78 ph! I think the cuts should be made in the management sector. I see
> no reason to pay the crooks running these corporations the millions
> ...



I think the white collar world has gotten ludicrous with what they expect for wages. Same with blue but not in the same way. Which is why when people ask me " how's business?" I say " It sucks, why do you ask?" I kinda apply that to any business.
Its good to do a job like you and I work ( and we are quite simular) and have it pan out well. I wouldn't expect to be able to hire people and have it come out the same way. I knew what it would entail to run a business like most people want to model their business after which is what is normal for business. On paper you could sell it... but I am no salesman.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 7, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I think the white collar world has gotten ludicrous with what they expect for wages. Same with blue but not in the same way. Which is why when people ask me " how's business?" I say " It sucks, why do you ask?" I kinda apply that to any business.
> Its good to do a job like you and I work ( and we are quite simular) and have it pan out well. I wouldn't expect to be able to hire people and have it come out the same way. I knew what it would entail to run a business like most people want to model their business after which is what is normal for business. On paper you could sell it... but I am no salesman.


I beg to differ you are in fact a salesman if you go out on bids!
I understand what your saying though I think. I sometimes wish
I could sell shares like a million for a dollar a share and effectively
compete but the problem is once you go down that road you can't
come back and it will get harder and harder to remain honest in all
your affairs!


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Dec 7, 2008)

Mabe there should be a - salary cap- w/ regards to CEO pay. Would "The President of The U.S. current salary of $400,000 be realistic?" Tough economic times call for evaluating & instituting new practices! Certainly a liberal offering in tough times !


----------



## treemandan (Dec 7, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I beg to differ you are in fact a salesman if you go out on bids!
> I understand what your saying though I think. I sometimes wish
> I could sell shares like a million for a dollar a share and effectively
> compete but the problem is once you go down that road you can't
> ...



Well, a salesman does a lot of work to prepare for selling. I just show up in dirty clothes covered in saw dust and tell them how I see it.
I made a portfolio with which to show prospective clients and showed it to a few friends and aquaintices first. Pics with captions it was. They all said " It must be nice to not to care that people think you are a nut case". I replied" I kinda thought that was an indication of sucess."
One guy wanted to see who was the better tree salesman, me or him. I laughed and gave it up to him. I don't sell nothing, I offer a service, if you want to buy it then go ahead. It is truly my goal not to even look like I might want to sell you something... cause I don't.
Besides, I am not really going to be advertising much anymore. I have a client list growing on referrals and lots of guys want me to work for them climbing. I am looking to make a niche for the future only doing shrubs and bushes and using the Dingo for stuff. 
I think the fact that people need a salesman to sell them something is an indication of how pathetic we WANT to be.
I can spend a lot of time talking with people about things but I never push the "sale".


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 7, 2008)

OLD CHIPMONK said:


> Mabe there should be a - salary cap- w/ regards to CEO pay. Would "The President of The U.S. current salary of $400,000 be realistic?" Tough economic times call for evaluating & instituting new practices! Certainly a liberal offering in tough times !



% employees Ceo and everyone work off percentage
Ceo not to make more than 5% better than his highest paid employee!
Now he will have to better the work force as well as the employees 
will have to better their production but everyone gets to dream!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 7, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Well, a salesman does a lot of work to prepare for selling. I just show up in dirty clothes covered in saw dust and tell them how I see it.
> I made a portfolio with which to show prospective clients and showed it to a few friends and aquaintices first. Pics with captions it was. They all said " It must be nice to not to care that people think you are a nut case". I replied" I kinda thought that was an indication of sucess."
> One guy wanted to see who was the better tree salesman, me or him. I laughed and gave it up to him. I don't sell nothing, I offer a service, if you want to buy it then go ahead. It is truly my goal not to even look like I might want to sell you something... cause I don't.
> Besides, I am not really going to be advertising much anymore. I have a client list growing on referrals and lots of guys want me to work for them climbing. I am looking to make a niche for the future only doing shrubs and bushes and using the Dingo for stuff.
> ...



That is a true salesman the days of the pushy salesman are
over. I am very similar in that I provide a service but in times
of needing to make the bills and customers price shopping, 
it boils down to your impression when you are the high bidder!
I have had some that call and I know the outcome, so I give them
a ball park best and worst case scenario over the phone to save
my fuel! Had one guy say, I can get it done way cheaper than your
low figure and I said get your illegals to do it then:monkey:


----------



## lxt (Dec 7, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Uh, this wasn't exactly subtle! How could you NOT see this was sarcasm?




I did!! & laughed like hell....can you imagine being a HO & seeing this kinda display in your front yard? not to mention the threads busting on young people not wanting to work, they read this & we wonder why they are the way they are!!

I find it funny!! but seriously there are some who think/do this im sure!!

LXT............


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Dec 7, 2008)

Rope: allow me to respectfully disagree ! CEO's are responsible 7-24 .
They answer to a "Board of Directors" & serve at their discretion! Their decisions account for engineering, production, marketing, employee job security & corporate profitability!
Hourly employees are compensated by job requirements & hours worked !
All things considered; simply sit down & list your duties vs. your employees!
Then multiply those duties a thousand- fold ! Sorry, but no comparison !


----------



## Brimmstone (Dec 7, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Just ask the Big Three in Detroit.
> 
> Oh, and ask their laid-off workers, too.
> 
> ...




Is that considered total pay including benefits, etc? Because anyone who thinks this is what they get for an hourly wage plus benefits needs to get their head out of their behind and take a real look. Yes they do get paid a large amount that is completely over what an assembly line worker should make. However it is nowhere near $78 hr. For the short period I worked for GM I only made $25 hr and that was working as a millwright fixing the machinery in the plant. Now if you add all the benefits together you get up there but still nowhere near $78 hr.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Dec 7, 2008)

It's their "labor cost" per hour _including un/under-funded obligations for pension and healthcare benefits earned by retirees_.

GM's Pension Fund had $101 Billion in it in 2007. I can only imagine how much they've lost in that in the past year. If the fund isn't generating enough interest to cover their obligations, they either have to spend principle or they have to chip in money from their current earnings.


----------



## B-Edwards (Dec 8, 2008)

Back on topic, I think you did the right thing. How could you ever depend on someone like this. She sounds like the help I had with all of the excuses. I don't know what is going to happen but what I think is going to happen is, in a few years if you are still in business and still have work you will be able to get some very good help. There are alot of people making way more money than they are worth . I don't think people understand that there is no guarantee that your life will be good, that you will have all the nice things in life simply because you are breathing. It hasn't been very long at all since people worked to survive, to heat the house and eat, back then anything else was a luxury. Not everyone is going to make 100k a year it boils down in the end to what you are actually worth to someone else not what you think you are worth. With the economy we had people got arrogant and thought they deserved it all simply because they are alive. Get ready folks it ain't gonna be fun for many.


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 10, 2008)

*I hired a replacement !*

One of my recently hired workers brought his wife in as a replacement...Uh oh. I anticipate problems. He's a great guy, they claim they never argue. She seems bright enough to learn. A short interview later, I hired her on a trial basis.

She took college courses, but didn't finish. Many tempting courses that should be a big help in business, but she doesn't seem to have learned much while there. She has surprised me with how little business experience she has, and seems clueless on many items that I consider High School stuff. Maybe I just don't remember how little I knew when I was young.

On the bright side: Even though I need to explain _everything_, so far I don't need to explain too much or too long, and she has already figured out some things that her predecessor took weeks to figure out. There are no early signs of moodiness, or any big character flaws.

This looks like it will work out. I would rather be able to tell her everything just once, rather than repeat some things over, and over, and over...


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 10, 2008)

pdqdl said:


> One of my recently hired workers brought his wife in as a replacement...Uh oh. I anticipate problems. He's a great guy, they claim they never argue. She seems bright enough to learn. A short interview later, I hired her on a trial basis.
> 
> She took college courses, but didn't finish. Many tempting courses that should be a big help in business, but she doesn't seem to have learned much while there. She has surprised me with how little business experience she has, and seems clueless on many items that I consider High School stuff. Maybe I just don't remember how little I knew when I was young.
> 
> ...



Shouldn't you be in bed instead of posting in the middle of the night?  

Good for you...hope it works out. 

Nothing worse than repeating things over and over....


----------



## rfwoodvt (Dec 13, 2008)

Hope it works out too!

Sometimes as business owners we have to take what we can get just to get by.

It has been very hard for me to act like a "Boss" but when I do, everything seems to work much more smoothly.

I don't have to resort to rake banging, saw chasing or much yelling. I find the following phrases get the point across fairly well:

"What you did/are doing is unacceptable and will not happen again"

"I understand that what you just did seemed like a fun/harmless thing to do. However, if you do it again you will not be invited back."

Bottom line is I try to let my people know that they are on the team by invitation, and if they choose to get out of line that invitation will cease.

Employment is a quid-pro-quo, I need them as much as they need me. But since it is my party it will have to be on my standards.

Older workers aren't much of a problem...they have a different/traditional work ethic. Kids (under 25) are a different matter. I haven't fully figured them out yet, but the invitation concept seems to work.

Merry Christmas to those who celebrate the birth of the Messiah,
Happy Hannukka to those who celebrate the festival of lights & 
Short Solstice to those that celebrate the coming spring.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2008)

OLD CHIPMONK said:


> Rope: allow me to respectfully disagree ! CEO's are responsible 7-24 .
> They answer to a "Board of Directors" & serve at their discretion! Their decisions account for engineering, production, marketing, employee job security & corporate profitability!
> Hourly employees are compensated by job requirements & hours worked !
> All things considered; simply sit down & list your duties vs. your employees!
> Then multiply those duties a thousand- fold ! Sorry, but no comparison !



I understand where your coming from as I am a ceo in a way.
However if they were truly responsible 24-7 would we be bailing
them out? Responsibility is just that if your screwing the company
up then you should be held accountable. I called the sba and asked
for my bailout and was told they don't bailout ultra small business
so they are in fact discriminating imo! The small business in direct
competition with persons here unlawfully creating a low standard
of living that our elected officials are responsible for; are the ones
that truly need and deserve a bailout. I am trying to figure out
how to file charges on them for not upholding the laws of our
nation and misrepresenting the public which is;tyranny.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Dec 13, 2008)

rfwoodvt said:


> Hope it works out too!
> 
> Sometimes as business owners we have to take what we can get just to get by.
> 
> ...



+1 Great post ! 100% True


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 4, 2022)

So you searched all this website since time began, you quoted a post from 2008 just to find a post from me relating to rudeness?

Yep. I'm an evil bastard, firing employees for not recording company revenue and coming to work two days out of 5. Then getting arrested and not coming to work after I help bail them out.

You, however, need to get some balance in your life. You went to this much trouble to make a wise-guy remark just to irritate me? What a waste of your time.


----------



## capetrees (Jul 4, 2022)

no, not a stalker. No, not at all.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 4, 2022)

Lol. What’s wrong with firing people? I don’t get it? I thought that was one of the good parts?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 4, 2022)

Too funny. Wonder what happened with some of the guys, LXT,Rope,Treemaman Dan, etc,,?
Ah, memories. 
I won't stalk your posts pdqdl, lol!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 4, 2022)

pdqdl said:


> I've always wondered what happened to Ropensaddle. Got any inside info?
> TreemanDan did seem to be begging for trouble, but I am equally ignorant on that passage, too.
> [Edit]
> TreemanDan got crosswise with a moderator and was breaking some rules.
> ...


I got a message yesterday about it but I don't remember the conversation, it was about Apartment Pest Control.
Jeff





Apartment pest control?


I got a notice that the management company for my apartment was going to come into my apartment when I was at work and look through my apartment for bed bugs. They said I had to have all of the bedding off. They came in and looked around. I'm guessing everything was fine, because my mattress...



www.arboristsite.com


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 4, 2022)

Yep. That was it. You got mad at me for defending a newbie against your somewhat sarcastic remark. 
Newbie had a spam link in her signature, added later, I think. Someone else reported the spam recently, and I caught up the report and deleted the whole thread as spam.


----------

